# Advice on Spain Living, dangers, annoyances, challenges, climate, etc, etc



## rond (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't know how to start so I'll just jump right in. We're a South African couple in our late 50's looking to move from SA for various reasons. Basically we love travelling, living as locals, enjoying the simple things in life. Our needs are not much: safety, basic comforts ( cool in summer, warm in winter), money sufficient to travel in our old 1988 Motorhome, etc.

We're investigating Spain as our preferred option based on the understanding that the climate is not too harsh or that we can travel to the warmer parts as winter sets in. Pretty much being able to move around in our Motorhome until we find nice places to settle for longer stretches by renting. We are trying to understand the following :...

Expected cost of living based on a simple lifestyle, 
Cost of camp sites and expected amenities, 
Cost to rent small homes / flats etc ( preferably outside of cities) but close enough to commute ( +- 30 mins )
Safety while on the road and at home, 
Friendliness of locals, 
Bureaucracy while trying to settle in ( my wife is British and I am South African), 

.... so many more questions, ........ this will have to do for now.

Please be so kind as to offer thoughts etc. We are looking to establish the Good, the Bad and the Ugly, of Spain so as to be in a position to make an informed decision.

kind regards for now

Ron


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rond said:


> I don't know how to start so I'll just jump right in. We're a South African couple in our late 50's looking to move from SA for various reasons. Basically we love travelling, living as locals, enjoying the simple things in life. Our needs are not much: safety, basic comforts ( cool in summer, warm in winter), money sufficient to travel in our old 1988 Motorhome, etc.
> 
> We're investigating Spain as our preferred option based on the understanding that the climate is not too harsh or that we can travel to the warmer parts as winter sets in. Pretty much being able to move around in our Motorhome until we find nice places to settle for longer stretches by renting. We are trying to understand the following :...
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'll try to answer the bureaucracy one & let others chime in with the other questions.

(Assuming you come before Brexit) .....First your wife will have to register as an EU citizen excercising treaty rights. She'll have to show that she has sufficient funds to support herself & also that she has healthcare provision.

Once she is registered, you can apply as her spouse, again showing that you have healthcare provision & the she can support you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

"The locals" are friendly in general, but if you're travelling around in campsites you won't be meeting so many.
You might have problems bringing in a motorhome...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

My advice is to spend about three weeks reading this forum. everything is here, warts and all


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

May I highlight a danger

I have only just bought in a Spanish village and my place is ( I have actually timed it) 56 secs walk from a gorgeous local bar which does amazing tapas and pastries etc!!!!

I can confirm that 56sec walks do not burn off the intaken calories!!!

Fat -and-getting-fatter Irishman, Orba


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the idea of being able to head to northern Spain in a motor home to escape the summer heat...

When looking for a place to settle, I recommend keeping an open mind and exploring places you've never heard of, rather than heading for the more obvious tourist destinations.

I live in an Andalusian village about 40km from the glorious Costa de La Luz (Atlantic coast). You can rent a furnished 2 bed house or flat here for €250 a month. The nearer you get to the coast, the more you'll pay. The people are very friendly and the crime rate is low.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you came to Spain for an extended tour you could easily find answers to all your questions simply by looking around the local towns or villages and by talking to the locals of that area.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

rond said:


> Safety while on the road and at home,


We live in a residential area in Barcelona and find it quite safe to walk at night. The streets are very well lit. The latest I (a woman) have been out walking home by myself is 12-1 am. I would not do this in the U.S. in a comparable area.

Depending on where you live, you may lose your belongings without even knowing it. I hate to blame it on pickpocketing as I have lost both my wallet and cellphone without a hint of HOW I lost them. Could it be me to blame (dropping them somewhere)? People in the U.S. have been killed for much less. So it is all relative. 

Driving on the road is generally safe except when you get to a 5-6 lane roundabout. And be mindful of motocycles coming out of no where.


----------

